# Best Family Campground Tent



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

Can anyone recommend a good quality famliy/campground tent? I have a family of 4 (me, the wife, and two kids, and want a tent that will stand up to rain and wind without any problems. I'd also like it to be easy to setup and has lot of room. What kind of tent do you use?

- Roger


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

The first family tent we had was an eight man dome tent w/ the vestibule from Cabelas. It worked very well if space and weight is a consideration. There were three major draw backs. #1 you could only sleep three guys tops if you wanted to use cots. #2 there was no room to set up a table to cook/eat on. #3 there was no practical or safe way to dry cloths and stuff if you get wet. 

To fix these problems we went to a 12x14 outfitter tent also from Cabelas. Now we have room for 4 cots, table and wood stove if necessary. At times this set up is a little much to drag around but it sure is nice to be able to stand up and stretch, hang up and dry your wet stuff or sit around the table playing cards while somebody is cooking dinner.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Roger, 

We have Eureka Titan 8 man tent, it has a wall which can be used to make two separate rooms. The wall can be unzipped so it's one big room. 

http://www.eurekatent.com/titan.asp

This is great for 4 people and some stuff inside. There is plenty of room for 4-6 people if you want to use cots. Personally I don't eat or make meals in a tent. The Eureka I have wouldn't really be suitable for that.


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

Roger,

The wife and I use the Eureka Sunrise 11 tent. Checked all the consumer reviews before buying it and most people liked it. It is a 11' x 11' dome style tent with 6'6" (maybe even 7') center height. VERY roomy for two and would serve 4 just fine. We use coleman air matresses in it. Twin size. Then during the day, we stack them on top of each other on one side and set up a small camp table on the other side. Works great!!!!

Major Hamhocks


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Hi Roger,

I have the Cabelas Alaskan Guide Series with the Deluxe Vestibule in the 8 man version. Plenty of room especially with the vestibule. Stood up well las year inthe UP when we had 8" of heavy wet snow. 

Mike


----------

